# SS 11.02.17 - Glazunov #6



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Alexander Glazunov (1865 - 1936)*

Symphony No. 6 in C minor, Op. 58

1. Adagio - Allegro passionato
2. Tema con variazioni: Andante
3. Intermezzo (Scherzo allegretto)
4. Finale: Andante maestoso

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here and I know a couple people who have been waiting for this one. This is a fun symphony that I really enjoy. I look forward to hearing it again this weekend. I usually go for Serebrier for the symphonies these days but I'll dig back into my collection and listen to this one:









Neeme Jarvi/Bamberg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
My choice :

Glazunov

Tchaikovsky Symphony Orchestra, Vladimir Fedoseyev


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll listen to Serebrier for you


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Between:


Golovanov's blistering yet thrilling account with the Moscow Radio Symphony (EMI),

Fedosyev's electrifying take with the USSR Radio & TV Large Symphony Orchestra (Melodiya/Brilliant),

Yondani Butt's plush, magesterial read with the London Symphony Orchestra (ASV), I'll take: 










 Serebrier takes an urgent, no nonsense, Tchaikovskian view of the symphony, with his sly spontaneity especially in the climax of the first movement, reminding us why not only Rimsky-Korsakov thought so highly of the piece, but also why Rakhmaninov, who blamed Glazunov for the disastrous 1897 premiere of his own First Symphony, not only transformed the work for piano duet, but also conducted it during his short tenure at the Bolshoi. His orchestra is superb, with its penetrating brass, alert strings, and a hell of a timpanist (goodness, can it get any better than this?).

And it is among Glazunov at his very finest, with a passionate yet well behaved sonata form in the first movement, a pretty ingenious, innovative (quite daring for its time) theme et variations second movement, a sparkling intermezzo, and pretty elaborate variational finale (a rousing timpani roll towards the coda, and a pretty hair-raising finish). This album is splendid and very well recorded.

Enjoy. I know I do!


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

Another first for me.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> ​
> My choice :
> 
> Glazunov
> ...


Make that mine too


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

chesapeake bay said:


> I'll listen to Serebrier for you
> 
> View attachment 92268


I will listen to this recording, too. I quite like this symphony.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to Otaka/Wales which I have found to be quite a serviceable collection.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Great symphony-timely reminder as I have not listened to it for a while......Serebrier and the RSNO.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Will listen this one


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

For some reason, Glazunov works best for me in the hands of Gennadi Rozhdestvensky. I'm having to listen through YouTube because it looks like someone used my CD for a frisbee. 

Is it just me, or at around 10:14 in the first movement, does the theme from Batman pop up?


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> For some reason, Glazunov works best for me in the hands of Gennadi Rozhdestvensky. I'm having to listen through YouTube because it looks like someone used my CD for a frisbee.
> 
> Is it just me, or at around 10:14 in the first movement, does the theme from Batman pop up?


Holly symphonic coincidence Boy Wonder


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

HAH! I didn't even know about this. You all listened to Glazunov on my birthday! Can't blame me for that! :devil:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

A recording not mentioned yet, but is my Russian musicologist friend's favorite recording. Svetlanov!

I highly recommend it too, it definitely sold the symphony to me WAY better than my Naxos recording. 






side note: Cats and fruit, what's not to love?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nor a clear winner again this time. Nice to see such different taste.


----------

